# Documentary on UK families moving abroad



## JennFromBarcroft

Hello! My name is Jenn Wiley, I'm one of the editors at Barcroft Productions, based in London. We're currently working on a documentary for a major TV channel following British families moving abroad to the "less common" destinations...Asia, Africa, South America, the Caribbean etc. We need families currently living in the UK, but planning to move abroad within the next year or so. If you fit that category, or know anyone who does, please get in touch, even if just to ask a few questions and get more info. Filming your family's move could be a great way to document such an exciting time! And help with the finances too. Hope to hear from you! Sincerely, Jenn +442079231827


----------

